# I've had it with KG



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

May have been a tiny bit of flopping from Beli (didn't have to hit the floor) but Garnett has got to stop picking little fights with young guards. When you compare him to Tim Duncan and Shaq KG is just a little punk. Shaq has a bit of that badass attitude but he knows how to control it.

Shaq gets a pass for pushing everyone in the Suns/Rockets brawl because that was funny. This isn't.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this only gets focussed on when the guy is small or white... was there a thread for west, for jefferson? of course not


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL!! Would someone just slap him already


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I need to look at it from another angle, but that looked like a blatant hit on the video. That is not getting yourself or your team fired up, it is foolish and annoying.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

It's really a bad behavior. Forget and Change it , KG ,It's not good for you ,for him ,and for all your fans .


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> this only gets focussed on when the guy is small or white... was there a thread for west, for jefferson? of course not


out of curiosity, what percentage of your life is devoted to worshiping kg?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

How tall is Bellineli? I'm surprised he made the cut..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That pick looked much more like a tackle than a pick


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea KG gave Beli a bit of a shoulder on that pick. **** him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KG also sets the stupidest screens ever by spreading his legs out to create a bigger screen and trip up players.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SlamJam said:


> out of curiosity, what percentage of your life is devoted to worshiping kg?


:lol:

This is nothing new for KG.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The league will pick up on this eventually. One day someone is going to fight back.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just keep on hoping for the day he does something to someone on the Rockes ( i doubt he will do anything to Ron Ron, but i hope Ron will put KG in his place)

I don't think KG only picks on white guys, its just that most of the weaker players in the NBA are white, so KG can do whatever he wants to them, and for some reason the refs either haven't picked up on it, or are just trying to protect KG.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Krimzon said:


> The league will pick up on this eventually. One day someone is going to fight back.


I thought Calderon got the better of him in the end. Actually, I think alot of the time they do get the better half of him, which is just ignore his antics and play some basketball. I'd love to see KG get decked, but then because of his status it'd probably lead to some multiple game suspension.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Biggest ***** in the NBA but he has been for awhile


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> I thought Calderon got the better of him in the end.


Yeah. I got a lot of respect for Jose after he stood up to KG like that.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> I just keep on hoping for the day he does something to someone on the Rockes ( i doubt he will do anything to Ron Ron, but i hope Ron will put KG in his place)
> 
> I don't think KG only picks on white guys, its just that most of the weaker players in the NBA are white, so KG can do whatever he wants to them, and for some reason the refs either haven't picked up on it, or are just trying to protect KG.


Who's he gonna do it do!? Rafer will get in that *** if anyone tries any funny stuff.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol @ another KG hate thread, i shouldve seen it coming. I mean, can you guys just not hop off of KG's nuts for just once? Its like you worship him or something, analyzing every little action he makes. I dont understand why everyone is all of a sudden obsessed with him ever since that Calderon incident. We get it already. You guys just need to quit getting your panties in a wad cuz this isnt even anything bad. Quit getting all up-in-arms over some dumb ****. Only sad part about this is reading what looks like abunch of idiots arguing about pointless ****..... We kno everybody hates KG already, now you have to make a thread about it almost daily? pathetic. Its more annoying seeing you guys ***** every other day, than it is to watch KG play. Period


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So then why did you even come into the thread Blue Magic?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol @ another KG hate thread, i shouldve seen it coming. I mean, can you guys just not hop off of KG's nuts for just once? Its like you worship him or something, analyzing every little action he makes. I dont understand why everyone is all of a sudden obsessed with him ever since that Calderon incident. We get it already. You guys just need to quit getting your panties in a wad cuz this isnt even anything bad. Quit getting all up-in-arms over some dumb ****. Only sad part about this is reading what looks like abunch of idiots arguing about pointless ****..... We kno everybody hates KG already, now you have to make a thread about it almost daily? pathetic. Its more annoying seeing you guys ***** every other day, than it is to watch KG play. Period


Yeesh.. I need an aspirin..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> this only gets focussed on when the guy is small or white... was there a thread for west, for jefferson? of course not


He seems to spend a great deal of time taunting and hitting small white guys so... 

But this seems like much ado about nothing. If he should have been mad at anyone, it should have been Ronny though. Guy had a beastly game for a bench player last night. :yay:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronny probably had revenge on his mind after the finals last year. Im glad to see him play well.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> So then why did you even come into the thread Blue Magic?


To vent. 



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeesh.. I need an aspirin..


Yeesh.. so do I..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was an illegal screen.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Definitely an illegal screen, but nothing malicious there. Also, did everyone just happen to miss that it was Beli and Rondo that seemed to be exchanging words first? Looked to me like KG came over there to back up Rondo... Anyone else and he's being just a good teammate. It's KG and people start a thread about it. What a bunch of females.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Far and away my least favorite player in the league. There aren't a lot of people that I've never met before that I would love to see get punched in the face, but he makes the cut. French Stewart, Nancy Grace, and Tucker Carlson needed the company anyways.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeesh.. I need an aspirin..


:rofl:


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

This won't stop until someone punches garnett in the face. Of course Stern will act like if Garnett was a young virgin that he must protect and will ban everybody involved but him.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

KG got heavily gassed, I don't like it.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> The league will pick up on this eventually.


and if this happens, some people will gripe how "soft" the league has become. you cant please everybody.


i dont have a problem with any of these physical play. it makes the game much more entertaining and as a fan im all for that. my only gripe with kg is how he normally gets away with illegel screens, but other than that he's doing a fantastic job. if he's setting a hard pick, how can you blame him when the other player falls for that? its part of the game.


as long as kg isnt flopping, i really cant hate the guy.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Jesus Christ...**** KG...he leaned into that "pick" so damn hard. If he keeps this **** up somebody is gonna need to Nancy Kerigan his ***.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It's Professional Basketball. **** gets physical sometimes.... Talk about it in the game threads.... No need to make a damn thread about everytime some is all-of-sudden offended by KG every game. **** gets annoying quik. I recomend finding something better to ***** about.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

just for the record, my intent behind hating on KG (maybe because I'm a Cavs fan, but still) isn't me looking for Stern to take action and further *****-fy the league...but rather, I just want to see KG get a taste of his own medicine. 

The question is when and who?


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Bring back this man to deal with Garnett:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> The question is when and who?


when: game against the spurs
who: matt bonner


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't hate KG for his antics. Bottom line is that there is a large chunk of players that would do everything KG does if they could get away with it. Its a competitive league and almost all players will take any advantage they can get. If your gonna hate then hate the refs and the two tiered system (Superstar/Everybody else) that is very obvious in the NBA. THATS what gets on my nerves. Either open it up for everybody or start calling KG. I don't know why NBA execs have ever allowed this system to grow to what it is. The league would be so much better if foul calls were called on what the action was rather then what player did it.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

aznzen said:


> when: game against the spurs
> who: matt bonner


QFT






My Favorite part of this Video is the crowd chanting "Bonner! Bonner!" and he points to the crowd after he gets ejected. <Sigh>... I miss the Red Rocket


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

nice video, and, he gets ejected! superstar call at its finest


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> and if this happens, some people will gripe how "soft" the league has become. you cant please everybody.
> 
> 
> i dont have a problem with any of these physical play. it makes the game much more entertaining and as a fan im all for that. my only gripe with kg is how he normally gets away with illegel screens, but other than that he's doing a fantastic job. if he's setting a hard pick, how can you blame him when the other player falls for that? its part of the game.
> ...


That's on point. You got so many folks talking about how this is a soft league, talking about 80's basketball, how Charles Oakley and Anthony Mason used knock fools around. Then KG sets a hard screen and knocks out a dude like the 80's. Now you got folks crying about it. This is hard basketball, USA style. Keep that ***** **** over in the Euroleagues.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive said it before and ill say it again. I have no problem with players playing hard, tough basketball. But if youre gonna allow Garnett to bully, then you have to allow everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ Ok, then dont ***** out loud about KG all day long.... ***** about David Stern and the refs. That's who you should have a problem with, not KG.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> ^ Ok, then dont ***** out loud about KG all day long.... ***** about David Stern and the refs. That's who you should have a problem with, not KG.


It takes two you know...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Not surprised, it's KG after all, the biggest poser the NBA has ever witnessed. KG where poser happens...
I'm so glad he got pooped on by Gasol at the end of the Xmas game.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> It's Professional Basketball. **** gets physical sometimes.... *Talk about it in the game threads.... No need to make a damn thread about everytime some is all-of-sudden offended by KG every game. **** gets annoying quik. I recomend finding something better to ***** about.*


wtf is your problem? There is a difference between hard screens/fouls and laying a forearm *and leaning into it*. Thats not "tough/80's style ball, its just dirty play. This is just the latest in a trend for KG.

Say you disagree rather than throwing a hissy fit about how a thread shouldn't exist about a bball player on a bball forum....give me a break


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

t1no said:


> It takes two you know...


He's merely pointing out the fact that he doesn't have a problem with the aggression (KG), rather it's David Stern. Blaming KG for being allowed to get away with trash-talking is like blaming Wade for them allowing him to get away with carrying the ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill Laimbeer, Charles Oakley, Xavier Mcdaniel, Pistons Bad Boys, Dr. J etc Remember when the league appreciated the physical game.

What happened ? It use to be common strategy, psychology 101 in the NBA. For example what would happen if the Cleveland Cavs played against the New York Knicks of yester-yer. Well when Ben Wallace/Andy V are roughing up players on the Knicks. You would have guys like Anthony Mason/Charles Oakley or X-man guard LeBron James a few trips down the court to give the Cavs a taste of their own medicine and they would rough up LeBron. This stuff use to be common use in the NBA. It's a shame it's gone. What KG is doing is nothing but being what a big man enforcer should do. If there is a mouse in the house you destroy. 

History lesson by and signed by,

Ron Artest, and Danny Fortson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought being an enforcer was actually trying to send a message when the game mattered, not when the game is over. Pretty cheap "enforcing" by KG when you get to the bench and go scurrying home afterwards


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i didn't see anything wrong with that clip. they missed an offensive foul call on garnett, but that really isn't a huge deal. he actually was just playing basketball there and committed a foul that should have been called.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That looked like an overly tough screen by KG, but honestly the dude just went limp on the pick. KG does pick on little guys too much though, makes him look bad on TV. But the W-L column says it hasn't hurt them yet.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

23AJ said:


> What happened ? It use to be common strategy, psychology 101 in the NBA. For example what would happen if the Cleveland Cavs played against the New York Knicks of yester-yer. Well when Ben Wallace/Andy V are roughing up players on the Knicks. You would have guys like Anthony Mason/Charles Oakley or X-man guard LeBron James a few trips down the court to give the Cavs a taste of their own medicine and they would rough up LeBron. This stuff use to be common use in the NBA. It's a shame it's gone. What KG is doing is nothing but being what a big man enforcer should do. If there is a mouse in the house you destroy.


see, that's fine. if garnett is just going to play hard and be physical and sometimes commit hard fouls(that are clean though, no cheap shots), i don't have a problem at all.

it's the garbage like chasing calderon down the court waving his finger in his face for no reason, getting down on all fours and crawling on the court, and the bull**** like that that is garnett's problem and that he needs to start getting penalized for.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He was D'ing up DFish in the Lakers game till the clock ran out too. Everyone was walking off the court and KG was the only guy on Boston still playing D till the horn sounded. That is just KG. That is what coaches always teach. I guess thats too rdiculous tho. You gotta take the good with the bad. I enjoy watching KG play, some dont.... oh well. Whoopty doo


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> see, that's fine. if garnett is just going to play hard and be physical and sometimes commit hard fouls(that are clean though, no cheap shots), i don't have a problem at all.
> 
> it's the garbage like chasing calderon down the court waving his finger in his face for no reason, getting down on all fours and crawling on the court, and the bull**** like that that is garnett's problem and that he needs to start getting penalized for.


That's fine, some people expect men to show sportsmanship. However many of men who played in the NBA have taunted much worse than KG has over his career. It use to be a psychological aspect of the NBA. Deke was notorious for the finger wave, The 80s sixers were straight fist a cuff brawlers, The Bad Boy Pistons were MJ destroyers, The Knicks of the 90s taunted and fought season to season, NBA has some of the most notrious trash talkers ever from Gary Payton to Michael Jordan. Dennis Rodman had more incidents from taunting/fighting in one season then KG has had over his entire career. There is a long long history of this kind of stuff going on. Do we even need to bring up the Sydney Olympics and all the taunting etc that went on ? I can think of so much. Even back to the WIz/Cavs series of last season. KG is really doing nothing out of the ordinary when you think of him as a defensive monster, a hyped individual, and a guy that gives zero love/respect to the team he faces. Because no doubt he doesn't. And IMO more of the NBA need to take on that kind of aggressive me against the world attitude. KG's persona to me boils down to this, maybe the Lakers got the best of him recently, maybe the Cavs will beat the Celtics in Cleveland, but KG has that ultra rare scary mind set, those teams may have won the fight, but KG is going to do what ever it takes to win the War. Even if he has to light that kobe/bron stadium on fire, and watch it burn to the ground. He's just one of the most intense dudes I've ever seen bar Michael Jordan in that scary I'll kill to win. And IMO KG has had it since day one, He's never given anyone he's faced off with respect IMO. And KG never will. It's what makes him great IMO.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

23AJ said:


> That's fine, some people expect men to show sportsmanship. However many of men who played in the NBA have taunted much worse than KG has over his career. It use to be a psychological aspect of the NBA. Deke was notorious for the finger wave


you can bring up stuff like that, but that's different. mutumbo blocking a guy's shot, waving his finger at the guy, and then going up the court is different that garnett not doing anything significant and then just chasing a guy down the court waving his finger in his face for no reason.

garnett is a great player and great defender but it's the ridiculous stuff he does that has nothing to do with basketball that makes him look like a complete moron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Have the Celtics played the Rockets yet? I want to see KG do this type of thing to Alston with the Celtics up by like 20. I think Artest's brain would explode, and he and Alston would just beat the ever-loving snot out of anyone who got in their way.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> He was D'ing up DFish in the Lakers game till the clock ran out too. Everyone was walking off the court and KG was the only guy on Boston still playing D till the horn sounded. That is just KG. That is what coaches always teach. I guess thats too rdiculous tho. You gotta take the good with the bad. I enjoy watching KG play, some dont.... oh well. Whoopty doo


watching that, i was really hoping fisher would drive hard to the basket right at garnett to see if garnett would really go with a hard foul to end the game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Have the Celtics played the Rockets yet? I want to see KG do this type of thing to Alston with the Celtics up by like 20. I think *Artest's brain would explode*, and he and Alston would just beat the ever-loving snot out of anyone who got in their way.



:lol:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Ive said it before and ill say it again. I have no problem with players playing hard, tough basketball. But if youre gonna allow Garnett to bully, then you have to allow everyone else to do the same.


I agree completely.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> this only gets focussed on when the guy is small or white... was there a thread for west, for jefferson? of course not


 no it gets done cuz WHEN IF EVER is it a black guy? 
a big black guy? 

its always someone who is "small or white" 
kg is starting to be like the fakest thug in the nba now 

he punks people he knows he can tower 
boy id love to see the day he tries to bust some **** like that to a black guy is "hood"


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Garnett is a racist from what I see. 

But I would love to see him try this to Chris Paul, cause I'm a 1,000,000 percent sure Paul would start swinging away. That dude has the heart of a lion, he'll stand up to anyone.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Have the Celtics played the Rockets yet? I want to see KG do this type of thing to Alston with the Celtics up by like 20. I think Artest's brain would explode, and he and Alston would just beat the ever-loving snot out of anyone who got in their way.


Yeah, don't you remember the pre-season game ? Bill Walker/T-Mac thing ? And Artest/Pierce is always a battle. Nobody on the Rockets really messed with KG.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that eddie house goes at anybody like if he is anything but a BUM
is funny
same goes for rondo and perkins 
funny thing is those 3 probably act the most hatable than anyone on the celtics roster


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> That looked like an overly tough screen by KG, but honestly the dude just went limp on the pick.


Best quote of the night. "dude just went limp on the pick." Here's an idea: blindside someone with a shoulder to the jaw. See if they go limp. It's a science experiment, I urge you to try it out tonight.

As for the issue at hand: I'm not sure where I stand on this. I like how hard KG plays, I don't mind some of the hard fouls. Emphasis on some. Some of the stuff he does, like mashing in Beli's jaw when he's about to get yanked anyway (knowing full well there will be zero retribution as a result) is just punk ****. Throwing something down on someone and screaming in his face after he's made them his ***** is cool. Chasing someone down the court to wave a finger in someone's face after he hasn't done anything is lame. Personally I think he's as fiery and aggressive as anyone has ever been, but he's getting to the point now where he needs retribution. Someone needs to return the favor.

As long as he continues doing this unchecked, good for him. No reason to stop when nobody is returning the favor. I really hope someone puts him in his place. This isn't me whining about hard basketball, this is me calling for MORE hard basketball. Throw KG to the floor when he goes up to dunk and tower him, make him think twice about his ****.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It does seem this stuff only makes news when KG does it to a mouse in the house. However KG has done the same thing's to LeBron, Amare, and Tim Duncan.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

23AJ said:


> It does seem this stuff only makes news when KG does it to a mouse in the house. However KG has done the same thing's to LeBron, Amare, and Tim Duncan.


You mean when he slapped Duncan across the head from behind.. :uhoh:







And what was the Amare incident, this?







Not sure what he did to Lebron either..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah all those.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Garnett is a racist from what I see.
> 
> But I would love to see him try this to Chris Paul, cause I'm a 1,000,000 percent sure Paul would start swinging away. That dude has the heart of a lion, he'll stand up to anyone.


what has paul ever swung away at other than a guy's balls?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Yeah all those.


that is doing the same thing to lebron? come on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> that is doing the same thing to lebron? come on.


No there was more, KG going at it with LeBron, it's just hard to find anything to due with LeBron in scuffles or fights. 

I also remember when the Hawks took LeBron out on the fast break pretty hard. However I doubt the video ever surfaced.

And my point is that, KG has plenty of altercations with players his size, but those are not news worthy, its only when he's out to destroy a mouse in the house. Even if he's 6'6" like the guy from Golden State. Still small.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> Best quote of the night. "dude just went limp on the pick." Here's an idea: blindside someone with a shoulder to the jaw. See if they go limp. It's a science experiment, I urge you to try it out tonight.


Blindsiding isn't against NBA rules, and the dude he blindsided is some weak-*** scrub. He went limp, happens even to strong guards.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Who can forget this one when thinking about KG dogging people.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Have the Celtics played the Rockets yet? I want to see KG do this type of thing to Alston with the Celtics up by like 20. I think Artest's brain would explode, and he and Alston would just beat the ever-loving snot out of anyone who got in their way.


LOL, I'd love to see that.

And about Bill Walker/ Tmac thing... who the F is Bill Walker? If I was Tmac, I would have kicked the S*** out of that ***** *** rookie. Even the rookies are acting like punks, for god's sake. What a team.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yeah all those.


That's nothing, and weak... Lebron would demolish KG, and KG knows it. :lol:


----------



## Silent Bob (May 3, 2007)

23AJ said:


> Who can forget this one when thinking about KG.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Silent Bob said:


>


God that was great. I think I watched it 20 times in a row.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Who can forget this one when thinking about KG dogging people.




That hardly counts, those are playoff hits baby!



Its no secret that I like old school basketball so I don't really mind what Kevin Garnett did, Kevin WILL and HAS done this to bigger people then himself they just don't fall like a ***** and begin wine about it to the refs.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Have the Celtics played the Rockets yet? I want to see KG do this type of thing to Alston with the Celtics up by like 20. I think Artest's brain would explode, and he and Alston would just beat the ever-loving snot out of anyone who got in their way.


Stephen Jackson was the one lighting up the Celtics late in the GSW Warriors game. Imagine if KG went after him? I think he's the only one in the league as nuts as Artest.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Who can forget this one when thinking about KG dogging people.


Quality. And I'm even a Hawks fan.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> It does seem this stuff only makes news when KG does it to a mouse in the house. However KG has done the same thing's to LeBron, Amare, and Tim Duncan.


He has done nothing of the like to those players mentioned. Coming behind duncan, fouling Amare and not even looking at him, and bumping into Lebron and not doing anything after that.

Let's see him try more physical stuff to those guys and see what happens.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ What physical stuff did he do to Calderon that got got you all worked up? or Bayless?? Nothing, becuz it was nothing physical but you say he is *****. Then he does something physical, and he's a ***** cuz he doesnt get physical with bigger guys. It's a non-stop never ending lose-lose situation you guys are expecting from KG. We get it, so please just stfu about this already. You hate KG, we get that. Find a new subject, cuz we know whatever KG does... YA'll HATE IT. Gadamn! So ****ing annoying. KG has been doin this for ages to ALL types of players. Either get your facts straight or just stfu about it. So ****ing annoying reading ignorant posts like that every day.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> ^ What physical stuff did he do to Calderon that got got you all worked up? or Bayless?? Nothing, becuz it was nothing physical but you say he is *****. Then he does something physical, and he's a ***** cuz he doesnt get physical with bigger guys. It's a non-stop never ending lose-lose situation you guys are expecting from KG. We get it, so please just stfu about this already. You hate KG, we get that. Find a new subject, cuz we know whatever KG does... YA'll HATE IT. Gadamn! So ****ing annoying. KG has been doin this for ages to ALL types of players. Either get your facts straight or just stfu about it. So ****ing annoying reading ignorant posts like that every day.


Well, I think you at least swear more than KG.


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> ^ What physical stuff did he do to Calderon that got got you all worked up? or Bayless?? Nothing, becuz it was nothing physical but you say he is *****. Then he does something physical, and he's a ***** cuz he doesnt get physical with bigger guys. It's a non-stop never ending lose-lose situation you guys are expecting from KG. We get it, so please just stfu about this already. You hate KG, we get that. Find a new subject, cuz we know whatever KG does... YA'll HATE IT. Gadamn! So ****ing annoying. KG has been doin this for ages to ALL types of players. Either get your facts straight or just stfu about it. So ****ing annoying reading ignorant posts like that every day.


you're crazy...KG usually tries to punk smaller guys on the whole, thats a fact

He loves to try to punk Euros


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

wait, so the fact he's been doing this his whole career makes it better how??


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> wait, so the fact he's been doing this his whole career makes it better how??


Not better, just not news worthy. It's always been KG. However since he was on a losing team, and surrounded by incompetent management, people didn't care. Now that he's on the World Champions Boston Celtics, it's all an issue. This is and always has been KG. It's what makes him special, he's the most intense guy on the basketball court. Like I mentioned earlier in this thread. He has the mentality that is alright, Lakers whooped me, Okay if the Cavs whoop me that's okay too, but he has the mentality that will burn your stadium down to win the war, even though you won the fight. He was doing this in Minnesota, never gave an inch, never respected your team your best player, he's a warrior and he will die one. It's just his game. And like some other posters have said here, it's not really a problem what KG is doing, it's more of an issue that the NBA is less physical on a whole so many of the guy's take a back seat to KG's physical intimidation and mental game. The stuff KG does now was common, and appreciated in the league just 10 years ago, the era KG is from by the way. It was, and with KG is the mentality of Win At All Costs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I also really think KG losing a close friend (Malik Sealy) of his early on his career, really shaped his attitude on a whole as well. KG always seems to be playing for so much more than just himself out there on the court. He has that look in his eyes that's very rare in the NBA these days indeed. KG has had so many teammates that went through the Wolves, who were suppose to be his side kick, people think a guy like LBJ has had it bad in Cleveland, he hasn't had to even come to endure the incompetence of management and personal lost that KG did in Minnesota. SoTo those of us who appreciate the fire, fury, reckless abandon, and take no prisoners attitude that is and will always be KG. Check the video. It was done nicely in tribute for KG.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

^^Oh, for the love of God, 23AJ. You have lost your mind.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> Blindsiding isn't against NBA rules, and the dude he blindsided is some weak-*** scrub. He went limp, happens even to strong guards.


He went limp because HE GOT ****ING WRECKED though. I didn't say it was against the rules, I didn't say it wouldn't happen to a stronger guard... I'm saying thats what happens when you throw a shoulder into someone's ****ing jaw. He didn't "just go limp." There aren't many people alive that wouldn't go "limp" when someone wrecks their jaw.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I wish every NBA player threw screens like KG. Why you would get upset? It's like complaining that a player is dunking too hard, or a football player is tackling too hard. Hard screens are part of the game. Would you want your player to throw soft screens?


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Garnett is a racist from what I see.
> 
> But I would love to see him try this to Chris Paul, cause I'm a 1,000,000 percent sure Paul would start swinging away. That dude has the heart of a lion, he'll stand up to anyone.


Come on now it's basketball.
When I'm on the court if I D up a white guy extra that makes me a racist?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

BDB said:


> Come on now it's basketball.
> *When I'm on the court if I D up a white guy extra that makes me a racist?*


:lol: You call what KG does D-ing up extra? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

BDB said:


> Come on now it's basketball.
> When I'm on the court if I D up a white guy extra that makes me a racist?


It's not that, it's the extracurricular **** he does


and that was a cheap *** shot on Zaza, that's something his punk *** would do, why didn't he do anything when Zaza got in his face.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> what has paul ever swung away at other than a guy's balls?


Tou must not watch many Hornets games. Paul gets in any body's face, even his own teammate. During the Magics game he kept getting in Chandlers face, and he's like twice his size.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> It's not that, it's the extracurricular **** he does
> 
> 
> and that was a cheap *** shot on Zaza, that's something his punk *** would do, why didn't he do anything when Zaza got in his face.


The hit on zaza wasnt a punk move. It's called retaliation with in the guide lines of NBA rules. And boy did KG put him on his backside.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Tou must not watch many Hornets games. Paul gets in any body's face, even his own teammate. During the Magics game he kept getting in Chandlers face, and he's like twice his size.


You denounce KG , but yet tout Paul who's one of the best cheap shot artists in the league ? Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok KG is really annoying, we get it.

Yes he may just go after point guards and weaker players, but is this REALLY worth seven pages of ********?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Tou must not watch many Hornets games. Paul gets in any body's face, even his own teammate. During the Magics game he kept getting in Chandlers face, and he's like twice his size.


like i asked, when has he ever swung at anything in a game other than a guy's balls? as far as i know, it hasn't happened.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

23AJ said:


> You denounce KG , but yet tout Paul who's one of the best cheap shot artists in the league ? Interesting to say the least.


one little cheap shot in college makes him one of the best cheap shot artist?


> The hit on zaza wasnt a punk move. It's called retaliation with in the guide lines of NBA rules. And boy did KG put him on his backside.


Retaliation with guideline of NBA rules? sounds like bull**** to me. When a man gets in your face and you don't do nothing, and then you hit him from behind than your a punk.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> like i asked, when has he ever swung at anything in a game other than a guy's balls? as far as i know, it hasn't happened.


So a player has to have a figthing history to be considered though?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> So a player has to have a figthing history to be considered though?


i never said anything about being tough. you said you were a million percent sure that paul would start "swinging away" at garnett if he tried anything on him. i was just pointing out that to my knowledge there has only been one time during paul's basketball career that he has taken a swing at anyone and it was a cheap shot low blow. so i'd say odds are, he wouldn't do any swinging.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, but he did baby girl slap Timmy D when Timmy wasn't looking.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFsXfnMxao

i swear its like watching a grade school game sometimes when players pull **** like this. Ive been a Garnett fan for a while but this whole shtick is getting really lame.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Kevin is just trying to get inside people's heads and make them play with anger. Cause most people play HORRIBLE basketball when they get angry...unless your Lebron James, then you'll just score 50 points:lol:


But like I was saying, this could all be just a strategy to get people to play outside the team game and then the team will LOSE because of it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ What shtick? KG's been doin **** like that his whole career..... What's lame is that video being newsworthy and likely triggering another annoying 5 page segment of KG hate...



> I think Kevin is just trying to get inside people's heads and make them play with anger. Cause most people play HORRIBLE basketball when they get angry...unless your Lebron James, then you'll just score 50 points
> 
> 
> But like I was saying, this could all be just a strategy to get people to play outside the team game and then the team will LOSE because of it.


But that makes too much sense.... :thinking2:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

He does the a lot with his elbows. He threw one of those at Outlaw as well after Outlaw dunked on him.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Kevin Garnett said:


> "Hey, look here, man," Kevin Garnett said Tuesday afternoon. "We're not here to be liked. And when we're out there, a lot of times we're talking to ourselves. We're communicating amongst each other and it has nothing to do with the other team, and the other team likes to jump in or say little (expletive). A lot of that we let go. We don't even comment on a lot of stuff, because half the guys who are talking we don't even know their names.
> 
> "A lot of times we let our play do the talking. Doc (Rivers) doesn't really encourage us to talk. He encourages us to communicate amongst each other. But a couple of the times we do have conversations with some guys, now it's coming off like we're non-classy. But it's never told what's being said to us. I mean, class vs. class I can understand. But when you're dealing with idiots who don't know what they're talking about or guys who are just talking out their (tail) or just talking out their mouth, then that's a whole other level


there you go.


so kg hater's keep going. your hate fuels his fire...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hahahahahahaha KG gets shown he's a ***** once again. I love it. That guys bark is way louder than his bite. He's such a pansy ***.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ That post makes ZERO sense whatsoever. Congradulations. :clap:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You mean when he slapped Duncan across the head from behind.. :uhoh:


This video absolutely cracks me up every time I see it. First, KG girl slaps the Admiral in a way that would embarrass Michael Jackson. Robinson brushes him aside like an annoying little gnat. Then KG slaps Duncan from behind. Way to man-up KG.

And this is what some people consider being an enforcer??? 

KG needs a new nickname to reflect his style of play.

How about the Slapper?

Or maybe Girlie Man. He acts like a man when he can blindside a smaller player, but doesn't have the balls to pull the same crap on someone his own size.

Thanks to this thread, Matt Bonner and Anthony Peeler are now two of my all-time favorite players.

BNM


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

kg has been acting like shananay recently just watch his games


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> kg has been acting like shananay recently just watch his games


I love it. There's the nickname I've been looking for: Shananay Garnett!

BNM


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> ^ That post makes ZERO sense whatsoever. Congradulations. :clap:


yes it does. fact is kg got his *** handed to him after trying to pull a smooth cheap shot and just walked away like a little *****

it's time more and more players do this in the league, and everybody gets treated the same, just like the old days, THEN we'll really see how tough kg is

p.s. 'congratulations'


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> ^ That post makes ZERO sense whatsoever. Congradulations. :clap:


Whats there not to understand? KG elbows Aldridge, LA slaps him in the back of the head. KG doesn't do anything and once again proves he's ***** when it comes down to it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

In case you missed it Blue Magic here ya go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFsXfnMxao

KG gets froggy, Aldridge gives him a nice little slap on the back of the head and KG doesn't do ****.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

KG's not lookin for a fight. How stupid are some of you guys, honestly? He's tryna get the other guy thinking about him instead of playing the game @ a high level. It's that simple. He's too smart to start a brawl every night over some dumb **** that HE actually initiated in the first place. This aint the streets, it's the NBA. He's a ***** becuz he is smart enough to know the repurcussions of his actions? That makes perfect sense. :clap:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> *KG's not lookin for a fight. How stupid are some of you guys, honestly?* He's tryna get the other guy thinking about him instead of playing the game @ a high level. It's that simple. He's too smart to start a brawl every night over some dumb **** that HE actually initiated in the first place. This aint the streets, it's the NBA. He's a ***** becuz he is smart enough to know the repurcussions of his actions? That makes perfect sense. :clap:


It's freaking *OBVIOUS *KG's not looking for a fight.
That's why he slapped Duncan from behind and did the moonwalk.
That's why he didn't respond to Peeler. Or Aldridge. And why he porposedly missed that basketball he threw at what's-his-name.
And that is ONE of the reasons he is regarded as a punk ***. He initiates; if the other guy responds, he will walk away.
Pretty simple, no?


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin does this to get in people's head, I will say the exact same thing as what the two on top just said, "he's not looking for a fight".


I think its funny how most people are talking about how Kevin doesn't do **** when in reality most people that say that would do **** either. How can you judge how Kevin Garnett plays? His accomplishments speak for themselves, what have you done in the game of basketball to make you talk about his style of play?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Solution said:


> I think Kevin is just trying to get inside people's heads and make them play with anger. Cause most people play HORRIBLE basketball when they get angry...unless your Lebron James, then you'll just score 50 points:lol:
> 
> 
> But like I was saying, this could all be just a strategy to get people to play outside the team game and then the team will LOSE because of it.


Yeah, cuz when you're mad you don't focus on defense, box out, or set mean picks....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Solution said:


> Kevin does this to get in people's head, I will say the exact same thing as what the two on top just said, "he's not looking for a fight".
> 
> 
> I think its funny how most people are talking about how Kevin doesn't do **** when in reality most people that say that would do **** either. How can you judge how Kevin Garnett plays? His accomplishments speak for themselves, *what have you done in the game of basketball to make you talk about his style of play?*


lol What does this have to do with KG being a poser/pansie? People who watch basketball have the right to discuss/analyze the game. Is KG some kind of God that he can not be criticized? KG is a ***** I don't care how many accomplishments he has.

Now for those who watched the game and missed it, here's KG trying to elbow Outlaw after Outlaw dunked on him. Look closely around the 1:00-1:03 mark. Outlaw ducks or else KG would of got him.






**EDIT** You can watch it in high quality if you watch it in the youtube web-site.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wonder if we'll ever have a great player without some unfounded reason to hate on him. This is just stupid. Even if he is a goon of the worst kind, a guy who looks for the first person to punch after the tipoff...what does that really mean in comparision to his basketball ability? Nothing. 

I could see if he was Danny Fortson, who's intimidation is about his only quality, but he's a top tier player. Is this really reason enough for you to not respect him, some perception that he's a bully?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> *I wonder if we'll ever have a great player without some unfounded reason to hate on him.* This is just stupid. Even if he is a goon of the worst kind, a guy who looks for the first person to punch after the tipoff...what does that really mean in comparision to his basketball ability? Nothing.
> 
> I could see if he was Danny Fortson, who's intimidation is about his only quality, but he's a top tier player. Is this really reason enough for you to not respect him, some perception that he's a bully?


Tim Duncan, Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Brandon Roy...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> KG's not lookin for a fight. How stupid are some of you guys, honestly? He's tryna get the other guy thinking about him instead of playing the game @ a high level. It's that simple. He's too smart to start a brawl every night over some dumb **** that HE actually initiated in the first place. This aint the streets, it's the NBA. He's a ***** becuz he is smart enough to know the repurcussions of his actions? That makes perfect sense. :clap:


Getting in a guys head when there's 20 seconds left and down by 4 with the opposing team getting the ball and then getting rung up for technical because the ref called him on his **** isn't smart basketball. Laying a hard screen when his team was down 10 with under a minute to go and then talking smack to Belinelli after doing it when the game is already decided isn't getting in someone's head, its being a chump. Getting on all fours and talking smack to Bayless while his team has already decided the game is not mind games, its being a chump. You see mind games is only an excuse when the game actually has a meaning. Not when its over and Garnett just has sour grapes because his team lost. The reason he never responds, even to people who blatantly disrespect him, like guys bashing him in the face with a forearm like Peeler did, or slapping him in the back of the head like Aldridge did is because his bark is louder than his bite. He's not use to people getting there's in after he lays a cheap shot, when it happens he doesn't know what to do because he's a pansy. 

He is the definition of a douchebag.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan maybe. Roy's not great. 

But Wade is D-Whistle and Lebron is a big oaf who'll apparently be a bum once his phsyical tools decline.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> Getting in a guys head when there's 20 seconds left and down by 4 with the opposing team getting the ball and then getting rung up for technical because the ref called him on his **** isn't smart basketball. Laying a hard screen when his team was down 10 with under a minute to go and then talking smack to Belinelli after doing it when the game is already decided isn't getting in someone's head, its being a chump. Getting on all fours and talking smack to Bayless while his team has already decided the game is not mind games, its being a chump. You see mind games is only an excuse when the game actually has a meaning. Not when its over and Garnett just has sour grapes because his team lost. The reason he never responds, even to people who blatantly disrespect him, like guys bashing him in the face with a forearm like Peeler did, or slapping him in the back of the head like Aldridge did is because his bark is louder than his bite. He's not use to people getting there's in after he lays a cheap shot, when it happens he doesn't know what to do because he's a pansy.
> 
> He is the definition of a douchebag.


Whatever, man. You sound pretty ignorant with that response. You apparently got ALL the answers tho and you got it all figured out, so congratulations. :clap:

I look at it completely differently.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> Whatever, man. You sound pretty ignorant with that response. You apparently got ALL the answers tho and you got it all figured out, so congratulations. :clap:
> 
> I look at it completely differently.


You claim me to be ignorant, yet I've explained myself plenty of times throughout. You happen to be a big KG fan so you stick up for him and call me ignorant.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

The thing he did with Marco was out of line. The game was practically over. No need to enforce your physical play when a simple handshake and acceptance that your team was outplayed can do the trick and still earn their respect. Well, thats how I would like to see it at least.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

the whole marco bellinelli thing I honestly have mixed feelings about. When I play basketball I play hard basketball and when I look at a grown man who can't take a HARD (i'll say it again VERY HARD screen) from a player such as Kevin Garnett's weight I don't know. It seems kind of sad, yes Kevin had no business doing it but still its like maybe and i'm just throwing this out there, do whatever you want with it. Maybe Marco flopped?


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI^ Kg weighs approx 50 lbs more and is about 6 inches taller.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

It shouldn't matter, he's a grown *** man. He should honestly be able to take a hit without such a spill like that, I mean if it was SHAQ, DWIGHT, OKAFOR, (Ben) WALLACE, etc. Then I would be a little bit more understanding. But it's Kevin Garnett, I mean KG doesn't even have the FRAME of a big man other than the long body.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont buy that. A hit is a hit, unless we're playing football,hockey or boxing, no one in the basketball court anticipates that kind of play in the last few seconds of the game when the game was already decided. Thats dirty. You pull that stunt even in your local playground and I bet you, you can forget sportmanship at the end of the day and expect a fist swinging in your direction.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

If the players can't control their emotions on the court, blacktop, whatever have you then yes...fists indeed would start to fly.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

We just differ in opinions and point of views. For the record, I like KG and actually advocate his physical play. The league needs that. I just think in this one instance, he is wrong. Thats just me though...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> You claim me to be ignorant, yet I've explained myself plenty of times throughout. You happen to be a big KG fan so you stick up for him and call me ignorant.


I've explained my position plenty of times on these boards. When I say ignorant, I mean 'not knowing'. You seem to know VERY little about KG and the way he plays. I've been watching KG play and i've been a fan of his from day ONE, ill admit that. Thats why I say this **** he's doin right now is not newsworthy. He's not throwing elbows becuase he's bitter.... Everyone who knows anything about KG & knows what he's all about, they know about his jabs and elbows. He's nototrious for his flagrant elbows, regardless of if he's up big, down big, close game or whatever. Thats why I say you sound ignorant. You're taking KG playing the same way for 48 minutes, as someone with no class. You can think that, but im just saying that sounds pretty ignorant. 

Just becuase someone jabs back @ him and he doesn't start a brawl makes him a *****? That logic is retarded, im sorry. Im just getting tired of hearing people talk **** about a player if they are in a fight, but then, if a player doesnt start a brawl 'he's a pansie and a *****'. It's a lose-lose situation, which is why some people just need to shut the **** up and stop speaking so much. Anything he does he will get hate for, you guys have made that perfectly clear. 

As you have also probably noticed, KG isn't the biggest guy in the world... He plays the mental side of the game as much as the physical. I have no problem with a guy talking trash and playing a lil physical. I guess you clearly do. That's YOUR perspective, so fine.... Up big, down big, or in a close game..... KG plays the same damn way tho. I highly doubt he was bitter. And I still dont see how this **** is newsorthy..... Not to mention we dont know what was being said on the court. For all we know Zaza & Belinelli, or Jose & LA might have said something to KG or one of his teammates throughout the game. It's a competition. We dont know whats being said out their, but looking @ it on the surface and saying he's classless and bitter & is a chump or a pansie or a ***** or a *****, sounds pretty ignorant to me regarding KG... point blank period


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Solution said:


> It shouldn't matter, he's a grown *** man. He should honestly be able to take a hit without such a spill like that, I mean if it was SHAQ, DWIGHT, OKAFOR, (Ben) WALLACE, etc. Then I would be a little bit more understanding. But it's Kevin Garnett, I mean KG doesn't even have the FRAME of a big man other than the long body.


Go put a hard screen on a midget and see what happens to the midget. Or hell, how tall are you? Ill get a guy 6 inches taller than you to throw a hard screen on you and we'll see where you go. You'll go to the ****ing ground, thats where.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, some of these arguments supporting KG's actions are some REALLY retarded. It's sad.

Since I like the Celtics, I obviously value his talent and effect on the game. And since I watch every single game, I see that KG does stuff like this all the time. He's always throwing elbows, shoving guys, making dirty or excessive plays, talking, taunting, etc. It's not new either- he's been doing this his whole career. It's been a lot of subtle things, like giving an elbow or a shove to a guy who's just made a layup or whatever, and it's only being put under a microscope as the Celtics have been put under one also. 

zagsfan20 described KG's mentality perfectly, and nobody has really proved him wrong.

Don't get me wrong, I love having the guy on the Celtics, but it's really sad to see a lot of you attempt to spin his antics into some brilliant strategy or something that reveals his passion/intensity or whatever you guys are trying to say nowadays.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm six feet and wow, what you said there was...interesting I guess. I could find a guy six inches taller than me also but he'd need to be somewhere around 250 lbs to knock me down. But thanks for telling me something I already knew R-Star...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> I've explained my position plenty of times on these boards. When I say ignorant, I mean 'not knowing'. You seem to know VERY little about KG and the way he plays. I've been watching KG play and i've been a fan of his from day ONE, ill admit that. Thats why I say this **** he's doin right now is not newsworthy. He's not throwing elbows becuase he's bitter.... Everyone who knows anything about KG & knows what he's all about, they know about his jabs and elbows. He's nototrious for his flagrant elbows, regardless of if he's up big, down big, close game or whatever. Thats why I say you sound ignorant. You're taking KG playing the same way for 48 minutes, as someone with no class. You can think that, but im just saying that sounds pretty ignorant.
> 
> Just becuase someone jabs back @ him and he doesn't start a brawl makes him a *****? That logic is retarded, im sorry. Im just getting tired of hearing people talk **** about a player if they are in a fight, but then, if a player doesnt start a brawl 'he's a pansie and a *****'. It's a lose-lose situation, which is why some people just need to shut the **** up and stop speaking so much. Anything he does he will get hate for, you guys have made that perfectly clear.
> 
> As you have also probably noticed, KG isn't the biggest guy in the world... He plays the mental side of the game as much as the physical. I have no problem with a guy talking trash and playing a lil physical. I guess you clearly do. That's YOUR perspective, so fine.... Up big, down big, or in a close game..... KG plays the same damn way tho. I highly doubt he was bitter. And I still dont see how this **** is newsorthy..... Not to mention we dont know what was being said on the court. For all we know Zaza & Belinelli, or Jose & LA might have said something to KG or one of his teammates throughout the game. It's a competition. We dont know whats being said out their, but looking @ it on the surface and saying he's classless and bitter & is a chump or a pansie or a ***** or a *****, sounds pretty ignorant to me regarding KG... point blank period


I think KG is playing like a punk this year. If you ever tell me to shut the **** up and stop speaking so much, I will make you look like a fool on here. You like KG, I get that, thats awesome. Doesnt take away from the fact hes been running around trying to bully little guys all year. He won a title, and now hes got a big head. Its not arguable, its fact. You arent the only guy on the forum whos watch basketball over the last 10+ years, so dont act like it, and you sure as **** better not run around telling me and everyone else to shut their mouth.

Punk.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Solution said:


> I'm six feet and wow, what you said there was...interesting I guess. I could find a guy six inches taller than me also but he'd need to be somewhere around 250 lbs to knock me down. But thanks for telling me something I already knew R-Star...


A 6'6 guy at 250? I would figure that is close to common. Regardless, dont give me a bunch of "Grown *** man" talk. If a guy half a foot taller than me throws a hard screen on me when Im running around, theres a good chance Im going to the ground. Im 26, Im a grown *** man who considers himself to be fairly tough, but if Im running on a court and I hit a guy half a foot taller, Im not going to feel any less of a man if I go down.

Has nothing to do with being a man, it has something to do with running into a giant.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't understand Blue Magic ect. Even come into this thread and say anything if all they are going to do is ***** nand moan about every single comment about their favorite player.

KG plays dirty, some people like it some people don't, everyone has a right to their opinion but next time, calm the **** down and don't freak out the next time somone says something about one of your favorite players.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LamarButler said:


> Wow, some of these arguments supporting KG's actions are some of the stupidest I've seen.
> 
> Since I like the Celtics, I obviously value his talent and effect on the game. And since I watch every single game, I see that KG does stuff like this all the time. He's always throwing elbows, shoving guys, making dirty or excessive plays, talking, taunting, etc. It's not new either- he's been doing this his whole career. It's been a lot of subtle things, like giving an elbow or a shove to a guy who's just made a layup or whatever, and it's only being put under a microscope as the Celtics have been put under one also.
> 
> ...


Im the complete opposite. I cant stand Boston or the Celtics, but i got mad respect for KG and the big three. Ray and KG are two of the hardest working playings in the game today and I respect that. IMO it's really sad to see alot of you attempt to spin his antics into some brainless, low-class, idiotic attempt from a bitter, deginerate clown who has no idea what he's doing on the basketball court to go after frail, white, basketball players on the regular, for no imment reason. I'm sorry but that is some of the dumbist **** i've heard in awhile. I think KG has some kind of reason for doing the things he does on the basketball court. Maybe you realise what & why he does those things but that is why he is in the NBA and a likely 1st ballot HoF. 

And whats even worse is that these same people consider him a 'chump' becuase he doesnt start a brawl with these same said players on a regular basis. That's what is seriously some dumb ****, just think about that. Realize this. KG is NOT out to get ____(insert your favorite white player here), OK? That is just retarded, give me a damn break. Alot of you guys take offense way too easily.... KG is playing basketball. Get getting so offended over the dumbest ****.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> *1.* I think KG is playing like a punk this year. If you ever tell me to shut the **** up and stop speaking so much, I will make you look like a fool on here. You like KG, I get that, thats awesome. Doesnt take away from the fact hes been running around trying to bully little guys all year. He won a title, and now hes got a big head. Its not arguable, its fact. You arent the only guy on the forum whos watch basketball over the last 10+ years, so dont act like it, and you sure as **** better not run around telling me and everyone else to shut their mouth.
> 
> Punk.
> 
> ...


1. Lol, owned.
2. I agree, but more like it has something to do with the laws of physics.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> IMO it's really sad to see alot of you attempt to spin his antics into some brainless, low-class, idiotic attempt from a bitter, deginerate clown who has no idea what he's doing on the basketball court to go after frail, white, basketball players on the regular, for no imment reason. I'm sorry but that is some of the dumbist **** i've heard in awhile. I think KG has some kind of reason for doing the things he does on the basketball court. Maybe you realise what & why he does those things but that is why he is in the NBA and a likely 1st ballot HoF.


The difference is, the people in this thread who say his antics are low-class, bitter, dirty, etc, have actually given reasons and good logic for their thinking, unlike you, trying to cuss your point through and just saying "KG is not about that" and other stuff like that. 

Lol, and your last sentence, your REALLY attributing Garnett's success as an NBA player to crawling on the ground, elbowing and shoving people after plays, and taunting people? Dude, that is so ****in retarded. Anyways, all the criticism isn't on his effect on the game, it's because people say he's being a douche. You can be a great player and be a douche at the same time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> The difference is, the people in this thread who say his antics are low-class, bitter, dirty, etc, have actually given reasons and good logic for their thinking, unlike you, trying to cuss your point through and just saying "KG is not about that" and other stuff like that.
> 
> Lol, and your last sentence, your REALLY attributing Garnett's success as an NBA player to crawling on the ground, elbowing and shoving people after plays, and taunting people? Dude, that is so ****in retarded. Anyways, all the criticism isn't on his effect on the game, it's because people say he's being a douche. You can be a great player and be a douche at the same time.


Agreed, I havent read the whole thread, but I highly doubt anyones trying to act like KG sucks. Everyone knows hes one of the best PF's to ever play the game. Our argument is that hes acting like a spoiled little kid on the court. Its not white people complaining hes picking on white players, or KG haters bitter at him calling him a douche. Its the fact that KG is playing like a ***** this year, and acting like even more of a *****. I've grown up loving the guy for the fire hes always had for the game, but how hes playing in Boston, how hes howling and celebrating 10x more than ever is laughable. Couple that with him running around trying to pick fights with guys like Calderon makes him look like a punk.

I like KG, but I dont like him when hes acting like a punk. When for years you tell people "KG deserves a title, dude plays so hard every night. He deserves one." Only to see win one a turn into a different guy on the court pisses me off. He comes off as arrogant now, not cocky. As cheap, not crafty. As a little cry baby, not fired up. Thats not the KG I've loved over the years, thats a douche bag punk.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm one of the few that enjoy's the thug side of the players. I enjoyed watching brawls in the 80s. Loved seeing blood spill on the court, and enjoyed the body slams Jordan suffered his first half of his career when driving to the bucket. I miss the Zo/LJ fights, It's some of the reasons why I love Ron Artest so much, why Danny Fortson was one of my favorite players in college, and pros. And why I'm enjoying KG just punking people left and right for no rhyme or reason. 

cheers! @ all the whiners on KG's backside for his style and aggressive FU behavior on the court. KG PLEASE!! continue it, you don't have to live by the morals or ethics of anyone else in the world but your own. Continue clowning the league, It brings me back some of the good physical, I HATE U cause you play for a different basketball team than I do attitude of yester-yer. Artest + KG + Fortson + Alston + Payton would be a dream line up for me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> I'm one of the few that enjoy's the thug side of the players. I enjoyed watching brawls in the 80s. Loved seeing blood spill on the court, and enjoyed the body slams Jordan suffered his first half of his career when driving to the bucket. I miss the Zo/LJ fights, It's some of the reasons why I love Ron Artest so much, why Danny Fortson was one of my favorite players in college, and pros. And why I'm enjoying KG just punking people left and right for no rhyme or reason.
> 
> cheers! @ all the whiners on KG's backside for his style and aggressive FU behavior on the court. KG PLEASE!! continue it, you don't have to live by the morals or ethics of anyone else in the world but your own. Continue clowning the league, It brings me back some of the good physical, I HATE U cause you play for a different basketball team than I do attitude of yester-yer. Artest + KG + Fortson + Alston + Payton would be a dream line up for me.


As usual, you have no idea what you're talking about. KG doesnt play tough, he may have used to, but now hes playing like a punk. Clowning? When its arguable if Jose Calderon gets the better of you and you're twice his size, you arent clowning anyone but yourself.

I love Artest too. If he has to lay a hard foul, he'll lay a hard foul. If someone tries to act tough, he'll put them in their place. But he doesnt chase around the smallest guy on the court and act like a ******* like KG. Its funny, because Ron Artest is supposed to be the craziest mother ****er alive, and even he has more class than KG these days. 
If KG wants to throw elbows on the guy hes guarding and play some rough D, Ill cheer for that. If he wants to go after guys half his size because hes a punk? I dont like that. 

So come tell me about how everyones gone soft and how much tougher old school ball was, and Ill agree. But Ill laugh in your face when you try to tell me KG is one of those "old school guys". Malone or Rodman or Worthy would have knocked KG the **** out if he played like hes playing now back in the day.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> As usual, you have no idea what you're talking about. KG doesnt play tough, he may have used to, but now hes playing like a punk. Clowning? When its arguable if Jose Calderon gets the better of you and you're twice his size, you arent clowning anyone but yourself.
> 
> I love Artest too. If he has to lay a hard foul, he'll lay a hard foul. If someone tries to act tough, he'll put them in their place. But he doesnt chase around the smallest guy on the court and act like a ******* like KG. Its funny, because Ron Artest is supposed to be the craziest mother ****er alive, and even he has more class than KG these days.
> If KG wants to throw elbows on the guy hes guarding and play some rough D, Ill cheer for that. If he wants to go after guys half his size because hes a punk? I dont like that.
> ...


However you want to quantify KG's actions is fine by me, call him a female dog. Or like me I call him a dude playing with attitude putting the league down, trash talking guys, intimidating dudes of lesser stature, etc it's all good, it's a mental war fare out there, and KG is winning the battle. And much like my previous post, I'm enjoying the hell out of what KG is doing right now. And I will use as many descriptive adjectives that I feel accurately describe The Big Ticket owning the league in a very abusive way! And will see what goes down when the Rockets play the Celtics, they already had one pre-season fight, and yeah I expect more fire works when to physical teams like that match up. Big Ticket has a ticket to ride on the league this year, and he's owning.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> However you want to quantify KG's actions is fine by me, call him a female dog. Or like me I call him a dude playing with attitude putting the league down, trash talking guys, intimidating dudes of lesser stature, etc it's all good, it's a mental war fare out there, and KG is winning the battle. And much like my previous post, I'm enjoying the hell out of what KG is doing right now. And I will use as many descriptive adjectives that I feel accurately describe The Big Ticket owning the league in a very abusive way! And will see what goes down when the Rockets play the Celtics, they already had one pre-season fight, and yeah I expect more fire works when to physical teams like that match up. Big Ticket has a ticket to ride on the league this year, and he's owning.


We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. If KG wants to pick a fight with Mutumbo when they play the Rockets, good on him. But chances are he'll walk to the bench and spit water into Luther Heads face, then scream, then look around like hes rough.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

R-Star said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. If KG wants to pick a fight with Mutumbo when they play the Rockets, good on him. But chances are he'll walk to the bench and spit water into Luther Heads face, then scream, then look around like hes rough.


R-Star strikes again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. If KG wants to pick a fight with Mutumbo when they play the Rockets, good on him. But chances are he'll walk to the bench and spit water into Luther Heads face.


And until someone musters up to the challenge KG isn't going to stop. What LA did was a start, but will other teams face KG ? I don't know it seems most whine or talk back to KG that's been the extent of it. However yes we will agree to disagree, and yes I'm a bit ruthless I enjoy blood, hard fouls, straight up punking people for no rhyme or reason and leaving people sad and baffled at the thug like mentality. I guess it's my favorite side show entertainment with sports.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

EHL said:


> R-Star strikes again.


Im an the greastest poster on the planet.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

R-Star said:


> As usual, you have no idea what you're talking about. KG doesnt play tough, he may have used to, but now hes playing like a punk. Clowning? When its arguable if Jose Calderon gets the better of you and you're twice his size, you arent clowning anyone but yourself.
> 
> I love Artest too. If he has to lay a hard foul, he'll lay a hard foul. If someone tries to act tough, he'll put them in their place. But he doesnt chase around the smallest guy on the court and act like a ******* like KG. Its funny, because Ron Artest is supposed to be the craziest mother ****er alive, and even he has more class than KG these days.
> If KG wants to throw elbows on the guy hes guarding and play some rough D, Ill cheer for that. If he wants to go after guys half his size because hes a punk? I dont like that.
> ...


Malones elbows & knees were probably the most flagrant the league has ever seen.... Rodman is probly the craziest mother****er to ever grace the league, and Worthy? lol, how can you tout these guys, yet have soo much hate for a guy like KG. KG's game is more like Malone's than anybody, but his elbow dont do near the damage as Malone's?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> I'm one of the few that enjoy's the thug side of the players. I enjoyed watching brawls in the 80s. Loved seeing blood spill on the court, and enjoyed the body slams Jordan suffered his first half of his career when driving to the bucket. I miss the Zo/LJ fights, It's some of the reasons why I love Ron Artest so much, why Danny Fortson was one of my favorite players in college, and pros. And why I'm enjoying KG just punking people left and right for no rhyme or reason.
> 
> cheers! @ all the whiners on KG's backside for his style and aggressive FU behavior on the court. KG PLEASE!! continue it, you don't have to live by the morals or ethics of anyone else in the world but your own. Continue clowning the league, It brings me back some of the good physical, I HATE U cause you play for a different basketball team than I do attitude of yester-yer. Artest + KG + Fortson + Alston + Payton would be a dream line up for me.


It's NBA basketball, not basketball in the yard at San quentin

And r-star, don't forget one of the toughest guys to ever play, Charles Oakley.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kevin Garnett vs. Antonio McDyess and Rip.

http://www.fanhouse.com/category/nba/2007/01/20/kevin-garnett-and-antonio-mcdyess-non-fight/


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> It's NBA basketball, not basketball in the yard at San quentin
> 
> And r-star, don't forget one of the toughest guys to ever play, Charles Oakley.


LOL Dude. You must not of watched a lot of basketball in the 80s. Nobody was crying back then. Actually the brawls, and physical fouling was appreciated. I'm sure you have a spot of tea when you watch your favorite WNBA games. I on the other hand watch the NBA past, present, and future!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> > I've explained my position plenty of times on these boards. When I say ignorant, I mean 'not knowing'. You seem to know VERY little about KG and the way he plays. I've been watching KG play and i've been a fan of his from day ONE, ill admit that. Thats why I say this **** he's doin right now is not newsworthy. He's not throwing elbows becuase he's bitter.... Everyone who knows anything about KG & knows what he's all about, they know about his jabs and elbows. He's nototrious for his flagrant elbows, regardless of if he's up big, down big, close game or whatever. Thats why I say you sound ignorant. You're taking KG playing the same way for 48 minutes, as someone with no class. You can think that, but im just saying that sounds pretty ignorant.
> 
> 
> I've explained my position many times as well. I know a lot about KG, he's always been a **** talking punk and he always will be. Sure he's a good player and that's probably why you like him, but it doesn't take away the fact that he's a punk. He's not known for flagrant fouls like you say, in fact that's the first time I've ever heard that. There's nothing ignorant about me saying that, its a fact. You act like a punk, you're a punk. There's no way to slice it, he's a punk.
> ...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AJ said:


> And until someone musters up to the challenge KG isn't going to stop. What LA did was a start, but will other teams face KG ? I don't know it seems most whine or talk back to KG that's been the extent of it. However yes we will agree to disagree, and yes I'm a bit ruthless I enjoy blood, hard fouls, straight up punking people for no rhyme or reason and leaving people sad and baffled at the thug like mentality. I guess it's my favorite side show entertainment with sports.


Makes me think you've never been in a fight before. What he has done isn't "hard". He has picked fights with guys he figures he can get away with bullying.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Kevin Garnett vs. Antonio McDyess and Rip.
> 
> http://www.fanhouse.com/category/nba/2007/01/20/kevin-garnett-and-antonio-mcdyess-non-fight/


KG running backwards like a coward put into a confrontation. Typical. Hahaha what a piece of work.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

KG is the man


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've explained my position many times as well. I know a lot about KG, he's always been a **** talking punk and he always will be. Sure he's a good player and that's probably why you like him, but it doesn't take away the fact that he's a punk. He's not known for flagrant fouls like you say, in fact that's the first time I've ever heard that. There's nothing ignorant about me saying that, its a fact. You act like a punk, you're a punk. There's no way to slice it, he's a punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lame.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think R-Star liked the Malones, Rodmans, Worthys, of the 80's-90's and not KG because they weren't going after Jose ******* Calderon and Bayless, the closest KG ever got to confronting someone that weighs half as much of him was slapping Tim Duncan from behind and running away, he's a punk, some people like it some people don't, i wouldn't mind it if he did act like he was so hard after confronting people half his size, or if he would just go after someone his own size, but he won't do that because when someone does knock him on his *** he'll realize that he's a joke.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It just shows how soft the league is these days in terms of enforcer types. If KG was acting like this 20 years ago, every team had at least one guy who they could put out there who would step to him. Now most teams just don't have anyone that wants to put it out on the line for the team's respect.

I think all of the important teams out East have a guy like that though. Cavs, Hawks, Pistons, and Magic all have players who won't back down from KG, and will in fact try to get inside his head.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who will get in his face on the Magic?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

KG's just having fun with it. He actually enjoys playing the game, unlike alot of other guys in the L. That's why you see him out there doin that crazy **** and acting a clown, cuz he's having fun w/ it. Is he an ***-hole? sure. So what? If you honestly think KG's scared of Tim Duncan or Carmelo is scared of Jared Jefferies, and they are 'chumps'/'pansies'/'*****es' or some other dumb **** i've heard on hear, then all I can do is laugh @ you. If KG wanted to actually fight someone, he would fight them. Clearly, he's not looking for a fight, he's just trying to push the other guy to that brink...And he has the self-control to walk away meaning he already got the reaction from you he wanted. That's not an 'excuse', that's common sense. Do you really think he afraid of LA? Give me a damn break man, use your brain is all I ask. It's not that novel of a concept to understand why KG walks away, yet soo many people cant graps it. Tell me how many times have videos been posted of him doing the same **** to ppl his own size? Guys like Amare, TD, Bonner, LA, & there's many more that I wont even bother to list becuz he does the same **** almost night-in night-out... He hasn't been knocked out yet to my knowledge? I mean, im about to just quit reading these threads and let you guys go ahead and just beleive what you want to believe, happy? Cuz reading this play'd out **** gets annoying as hell. EDIT: Naw, nevermind.. ill just leave it @ that..


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright Blue Magic you cannot seriously put Matt Bonner into the conversation, that's pathetic. He slapped Tim Duncan from behind and ran away, wow what a tough guy. Last i checked LA stood up to KG and didn't take his ****. As for Amare KG did absolutly nothing to him, he put his and up to block the shot and fouled him, then after he got the rebound he was squirming around on the floor and passed the ball, he didn't get into Amare's face.

That argument is awful.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> Alright Blue Magic you cannot seriously put Matt Bonner into the conversation, that's pathetic. He slapped Tim Duncan from behind and ran away, wow what a tough guy. Last i checked LA stood up to KG and didn't take his ****. As for Amare KG did absolutly nothing to him, he put his and up to block the shot and fouled him, then after he got the rebound he was squirming around on the floor and passed the ball, he didn't get into Amare's face.
> 
> That argument is awful.


Wtf? You said he doesnt go after guys his own size. Matt Bonner is 6'10" 240, KG's 6'11 250.... He slapped TD just like LA slapped him.... but LA's the hero & KG's the *****....go figure? You ignoring him doing the same **** to guys his own size does not mean it doesnt exist...that's all im saying. Your're just picking the things out that are convient to your argument. I cant have a rational discusion with a person who doesnt put all the facts on the table yet say's the other guy is one twisting ****. Jose's mouth started the beef with KG btw... yet i found it halarious how KG's made out as the clown. That's alright tho. Keep believing what you want to believe bro... He set a hard screen on Belinelli... whoopty doo, it happens. You know how many times Dwight Howard has been fouled MUCH harder than that? You dont see him *****ing to the refs or me making a thread about it on the daily. Is Dwight Howard a chump becuase he doesnt start a fight everytime these guys throw him down dangerously hard? Just becuase someone doesn't start throwing fists, they're chump by your guys' logic. That's sounds pretty stupid to me. And how does Amare not count, but Belinelli does? Like I said, you pick & choose the events that you want to pertain to your argument instead of taking everything into account. I cannot follow your logic? Im completely lost trying to follow you, because you making things up as you go


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> LOL Dude. You must not of watched a lot of basketball in the 80s. Nobody was crying back then. Actually the brawls, and physical fouling was appreciated. I'm sure you have a spot of tea when you watch your favorite WNBA games. I on the other hand watch the NBA past, present, and future!!


I'm a knicks fan since the early 90s. Nuff said. 

However physical play was allowed by and large. Today only a select few are allowed to play physically.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nobody is saying that LA is a hero.... And nobody is saying Dwight Howard is a chump because he isn't, Dwight doesn't go up running and yelling and beating on his chest every single time he hits a jumper over a 6ft point guard. How am i making things up as i go by the way? I told you that slapping someone in the face while their not even looking at you is girly, while you think KG is hard because he slapped the most mild mannored person in the league while he was turned away and then proceeded to run away once Timmy turned around. Nothing happened with Amare unless you call squirming around on the ground is considered bad***. Matt Bonner threw KG to the ground, KG ran up, got stopped by the refs and then didn't do anything, what a hard***. But ok i get it, because i analyzed and watched the videos i "making things up as i go" but sense you write a long paragraph rambling on about how much people hating on KG annoys you.

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> LOL Dude. You must not of watched a lot of basketball in the 80s. Nobody was crying back then. Actually the brawls, and physical fouling was appreciated. I'm sure you have a spot of tea when you watch your favorite WNBA games. I on the other hand watch the NBA past, present, and future!!


:lol:

You tough guys seriously crack me up. It's ****ing basketball. It's not like the blue collar men of the 80's gathered up in the living room on gameday and exchanged head-butts and swapped licks before tip off. I do not approve of the softer rules nowadays, but you toughies are taking things too far. Growing up, we looked at physical altercations as a way to solve problems, and then it was done. Nobody was given a trophy or instant fame for winning a fight. You guys have made it into some mythical occurrence. "Toughness. Oooooooooooh." Seriously, go salivate over rugby or mixed martial arts. It's basketball.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow. Alright. If nothing happened with Amare, Then nothing happened with Calderon either. Hardly any different, but yet since one is a small white guy, it's all over ESPN and KG's a punk. Really, is that how you feel?

I never said I thought KG is hard becuase he slapped TD. I said that is just an example of him messing with 'guys his own size'.... which according to you he doesn't do... remember? But yeah, you watch the tapes.. :greatjob:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No Kg stayed on the floor squirming and passing the ball with Amare, he was chasing Jose all around the gym yelling and screaming at him while getting in his face. In case you didn't notice that's a little differnt.

And yeah, I did watch the tapes maybe you should so you would have a clue what your talking about.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

You dont know what's being said out there bro. How are those two situations any different other than stature of the players? Obviously Jose said something to piss him off. Just becuase KG says something back on the way up the court KG's the clown and he gets the hate, and the small white guy is the hero. KG's the ***-hole. But yeah, the Amare situation was nothing. That's irrelevant. KG should pick on someone his size. wtf dude? you hear how stupid that sounds? Lol, @ KG squirming on the ground. Halarious!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Watch this video at about the 35 second mark, it even shows a replay for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2cwtL5tNTc

And how do you know that Jose said something to piss him off, because as far as I know Jose has never been one to yell at players, while KG on the other hand, is what he does best run his mouth and try to intimidate smaller players.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> Watch this video at about the 35 second mark, it even shows a replay for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2cwtL5tNTc
> 
> *And how do you know that Jose said something to piss him off, because as far as I know Jose has never been one to yell at players, while KG on the other hand, is what he does best run his mouth and try to intimidate smaller players.*


Lol, That's what he does best? 



> Chris Bosh, Jose Calderon’s team mate in Toronto explains us why things like that happen to foreign, new players.
> 
> _While Bosh agreed the international players, particularly those who are new to the NBA, probably will get a little more in the way of intimidation tactics from opponents, he said everyone is fair game.
> 
> “It’s kind of a test, but ask any player, if they don’t know you and they think you are friendly or something they are going to test you,” Bosh said._


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright i'm done argueing this it's really not worth it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> KG's just having fun with it. He actually enjoys playing the game, unlike alot of other guys in the L. That's why you see him out there doin that crazy **** and acting a clown, cuz he's having fun w/ it. Is he an ***-hole? sure. So what? If you honestly think KG's scared of Tim Duncan or Carmelo is scared of Jared Jefferies, and they are 'chumps'/'pansies'/'*****es' or some other dumb **** i've heard on hear, then all I can do is laugh @ you. If KG wanted to actually fight someone, he would fight them. Clearly, he's not looking for a fight, he's just trying to push the other guy to that brink...And he has the self-control to walk away meaning he already got the reaction from you he wanted. That's not an 'excuse', that's common sense. Do you really think he afraid of LA? Give me a damn break man, use your brain is all I ask. It's not that novel of a concept to understand why KG walks away, yet soo many people cant graps it. Tell me how many times have videos been posted of him doing the same **** to ppl his own size? Guys like Amare, TD, Bonner, LA, & there's many more that I wont even bother to list becuz he does the same **** almost night-in night-out... He hasn't been knocked out yet to my knowledge? I mean, im about to just quit reading these threads and let you guys go ahead and just beleive what you want to believe, happy? Cuz reading this play'd out **** gets annoying as hell. EDIT: Naw, nevermind.. ill just leave it @ that..



Alright, I cant even get through your garbled little internet speak posts without losing my temper, so here are your options.

A) Type like a normal person with a decent education and we can continue this debate, as long as you dont go around telling people to shut their mouths, or as in this above post, telling us to use our brains, which is funny seeing as how you can hardly type a word yourself.

B) Leave the thread all together.

Do one of those, and we're cool. One more bull****, internet speak post of yours, or a duck post like you've done on Zags numerous times in this thread, and I will "clown you" and "Act a fool" and whatever KG bull**** you'd like to call it and make you look like a joke.

I have no problem with you being a fan of KG. I have a problem with your posting, and since I've liked your posting in the past before this thread, I warned you once what would happen if you kept it up. This is my last warning. After that I hope mods are ready to edit.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Wtf, are you threatening me? How have i ducked anything Zag has said. All you guys keep saying is 'KG only goes after small white guys'.... 'He is a chump'.... 'Lets see him go after someone his own size'.... etc, etc, etc. That **** pisses me off becuase it is innaccurate, ok? If you cant follow that, then I dont know how to put it. I wasnt even directing any of my post towards you, I like you as a poster as well. I was directing my posts towards others, who I felt were picking and choosing the facts they 'wanted' to use and then neglecting others that disproved their theory's. 

Just becuase KG went after Calderon, doesn't automatically mean that he only singles out small white guys. If that's how you guys feel, than ok. I strongly disagree w/ that point of view though. Tell the mods to edit my ****, i dont even care at this point. I see how it is though, you speak up for yourself and everyone is ready to give you the boot simply becuase you disagree w/ them.. Report me. That will save me ****load of time from making game threads and contributing to the board when I could be doing other things.

Ive been repped a couple times for my posts in this thread, from some who arent as outspoken as I am on the matter. That's alright though, i'll leave.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Wow. Alright. If nothing happened with Amare, Then nothing happened with Calderon either. Hardly any different, but yet since one is a small white guy, it's all over ESPN and KG's a punk. Really, is that how you feel?
> 
> I never said I thought KG is hard becuase he slapped TD. I said that is just an example of him messing with 'guys his own size'.... which according to you he doesn't do... remember? But yeah, you watch the tapes.. :greatjob:


Slapping a robot in the back of the head and running isnt KG messing with anyone. Its KG being a punk. If I was on the basketball court and slapped some dude my size whos known for being quiet and not showing emotion, then I decided to run away before he could turn around, does that make me tough? Or would everyone on the court tell me how much of a ***** move it was? I dont know, maybe if I thumped my chest and yelled a lot, or did a magic trick with chalk before the game some guys would think I was cool.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What's the difference between trying to elbow a player driving the baseline and trying to elbow same player after dunking on you?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> ^Wtf, are you threatening me? How have i ducked anything Zag has said. All you guys keep saying is 'KG only goes after small white guys'.... 'He is a chump'.... 'Lets see him go after someone his own size'.... etc, etc, etc. That **** pisses me off becuase it is innaccurate, ok? If you cant follow that, then I dont know how to put it. I wasnt even directing any of my post towards you, I like you as a poster as well. I was directing my posts towards others, who I felt were picking and choosing the facts they 'wanted' to use and then neglecting others that disproved their theory's.
> 
> Just becuase KG went after Calderon, doesn't automatically mean that he only singles out small white guys. If that's how you guys feel, than ok. I strongly disagree w/ that point of view though. Tell the mods to edit my ****, i dont even care at this point. I see how it is though, you speak up for yourself and everyone is ready to give you the boot simply becuase you disagree w/ them.. Report me. That will save me ****load of time from making game threads and contributing to the board when I could be doing other things.
> 
> Ive been repped a couple times for my posts in this thread, from some who arent as outspoken as I am on the matter. That's alright though, i'll leave.


Yea, you ducked Zag when he made 3 paragraphs of response to you, and you replied with "What a lame."
Yea, counter argument in your book, a duck in mine.
Show me a recent post where anyone has said "KG only goes after short white guys exclusivley". No one has said that. Just because you try to twist our words doesnt mean anyones going to buy into it.
And then your counter for Calderon is that Bosh says foreign players have to take a little abuse when they come into the league? Really? Thats your response now? The page before you said it was Jose's fault because he must have started it. Which one is it?

Then you compare it with Duncan or Amare, which is funny, because I dont recall KG running around after Duncan or Amare, wagging his finger at them, yelling at them, or acting tough. I remember him running away, turning away, starting something and acting like a punk when someone steps up, ect. 
Explain to me how that is comparable to him running around jawing Calderon, wagging his finger and acting like a tough guy?


I mean you keep side stepping questions, either coming back and having nothing new to say, or having a one sentance response because you're out of ideas. You want to continue in this thread, you're going to have to continue your argument, which you havent been doing since you made your opening statement way back in the early pages. If you dont want to do that Im going to be here to call you out on it, and point out when and where you ducked a question, or changed a story, such as you did with Calderon.

I like having a good debate. Decide if you want to have one. If not, I also enjoy pointing out when people are dodging questions and just arguing because they're out gunned on a topic.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Yea, you ducked Zag when he made 3 paragraphs of response to you, and you replied with "What a lame."
> Yea, counter argument in your book, a duck in mine.
> Show me a recent post where anyone has said "KG only goes after short white guys exclusivley". No one has said that. Just because you try to twist our words doesnt mean anyones going to buy into it.
> And then your counter for Calderon is that Bosh says foreign players have to take a little abuse when they come into the league? Really? Thats your response now? The page before you said it was Jose's fault because he must have started it. Which one is it?
> ...


Your just ignoring the arguements you dont want to hear. I've addressed basically all of that throughout the course of the thread. And everytime I make my arguement, you guys come back w/ the same responses... 'He's a chump becuase he goes after small white guys'...'or He's a pansie becuase he never messes w/ anyone his own size'...'etc'. Not necesarilly you, but just others in general. I didnt feel like re-iterating myself for the 20th time. I basically have said numerous tho times that KG enjoys playing the mental side of the game and messing w/ people in order to provoke a reaction. He messes w/ all types of players. ALL types. And when they come at back him, he's gotten the reaction he wanted. If that makes him an ***-hole on the court, then fine, but realize that it has ALWAYS been a part of his game on the basketball court and he essentially does it to take you off your game. The ZagsFan responds, 'how is this guy a mod' and proceeds to talk about how my posts lack content, purely becuase he was ticked off and disagreed w/ me. I gave what i felt was a fitting response to that. Call it dodging or whatever, I just get tired of repeating myself a thousand times. Just becuase he doesnt do the same exact stunts to each individual player, doesn't mean that he doesnt tease and mess with all different types. The arguement that he only goes after frail players couldn't be further from the truth.... If you cant see that, then I dont know how to show you the light. For me it's just frustrating to see a guys game taken soo much out of context, day-in and day-out. I've been following him for a long time.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: i love this thread but there's just too many ****.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Your just ignoring the arguements you dont want to hear. I've addressed basically all of that throughout the course of the thread. And everytime I make my arguement, you guys come back w/ the same responses... 'He's a chump becuase he goes after small white guys'...'or He's a pansie becuase he never messes w/ anyone his own size'...'etc'. Not necesarilly you, but just others in general. I didnt feel like re-iterating myself for the 20th time. I basically have said numerous tho times that KG enjoys playing the mental side of the game and messing w/ people in order to provoke a reaction. He messes w/ all types of players. ALL types. And when they come at back him, he's gotten the reaction he wanted. If that makes him an ***-hole on the court, then fine, but realize that it has ALWAYS been a part of his game on the basketball court and he essentially does it to take you off your game. The ZagsFan responds, 'how is this guy a mod' and proceeds to talk about how my posts lack content, purely becuase he was ticked off and disagreed w/ me. I gave what i felt was a fitting response to that. Call it dodging or whatever, I just get tired of repeating myself a thousand times. Just becuase he doesnt do the same exact stunts to each individual player, doesn't mean that he doesnt tease and mess with all different types. The arguement that he only goes after frail players couldn't be further from the truth.... If you cant see that, then I dont know how to show you the light. For me it's just frustrating to see a guys game taken soo much out of context, day-in and day-out. I've been following him for a long time.


No offense but you need a crash course in punctuation while putting a little more effort into typing out your rebuttals.
I want to read them and give you some sense of argumentative credit, but I cringe at having to read all of the above.
Seriously.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Do one of those, and we're cool. One more bull****, internet speak post of yours, or a duck post like you've done on Zags numerous times in this thread, and I will "clown you" and "Act a fool" and whatever KG bull**** you'd like to call it and make you look like a joke.
> 
> I have no problem with you being a fan of KG. I have a problem with your posting, and since I've liked your posting in the past before this thread, I warned you once what would happen if you kept it up. This is my last warning. After that I hope mods are ready to edit.





Blue Magic said:


> ^Wtf, are you threatening me?


:rofl:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dude, R-Star, stop it, you're killing me. :laugh:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> I basically have said numerous tho times that KG enjoys playing the mental side of the game and messing w/ people in order to provoke a reaction.


so when garnett dropped pachulia with a hard screen in the 4th quarter of game 7 while up by more than 30, he was just trying to provoke a reaction that would give his team an edge in winning that game?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded


lol, great video. It just highlights how big of a douche Garnett is.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SickGame said:


> No offense but you need a crash course in punctuation while putting a little more effort into typing out your rebuttals.
> I want to read them and give you some sense of argumentative credit, but I cringe at having to read all of the above.
> Seriously.


:lol:

Agony.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded


:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded


That was great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded


:laugh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Tooeasy said:


> heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol: at R-Star's post.

Repped


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> heres a nice vid that summarizes most of kg's well documented antics, take it for whats its worth.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxOKp7JtHo&eurl=http://www.**************/forums/showthread.php?t=132368&feature=player_embedded


haha, that McDyess clip is classic KG running away..haha.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, KG running away was priceless. Although some may say he was just being the bigger man and not getting into a needless fight. 

_Dudez just clownin playas. He always been clownin and actin a thug. If dudez cant take it, watever bro. LMAO @ you guys for thinkin KG couldnt knock da league out! HES KG!_


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

R-Star for poster of the week!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the best thread ever! :headbang:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Even if KG has a history of being a *****, he shouldn't be condemned for throwing those screens. That's how you're supposed to throw screens. Your job is to free your man, and he gets it done. Of course he's gonna lean into it. You can't set a hard screen if you stand upright- it's simple physics. If I ran into a guy standing upright, we'd both fall over. I've never seen someone injured from a screen, and the adrenaline will keep them from feeling it. They're good plays, every time.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Chan said:


> Even if KG has a history of being a *****, he shouldn't be condemned for throwing those screens. That's how you're supposed to throw screens. Your job is to free your man, and he gets it done. Of course he's gonna lean into it. You can't set a hard screen if you stand upright- it's simple physics. If I ran into a guy standing upright, we'd both fall over. I've never seen someone injured from a screen, and the adrenaline will keep them from feeling it. They're good plays, every time.


It's the little bit extra bullying that he does only to young guys or scrubs that bothers people. Guys that are on the cusp of the NBA he bullies while leaving the elite alone.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This threads still going strong.. :laugh:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's the little bit extra bullying that he does only to young guys or scrubs that bothers people. Guys that are on the cusp of the NBA he bullies while leaving the elite alone.


Yep. I can't wait for the next Blue Magic post. Dude must be taking some of that blue magic to think it's some grand plan to get in someone's head by KG


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I think what KG is doing is fine. If you don't like it, ignore it or taunt him back.

Fighting is not a solution.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> This threads still going strong.. :laugh:


well if it keeps getting bumped every time KG sets a hard screen or talks trash to someone it will likely go on for a looooong time :laugh:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Chan said:


> Even if KG has a history of being a *****, he shouldn't be condemned for throwing those screens. That's how you're supposed to throw screens. Your job is to free your man, and he gets it done. Of course he's gonna lean into it. You can't set a hard screen if you stand upright- it's simple physics. If I ran into a guy standing upright, we'd both fall over. I've never seen someone injured from a screen, and the adrenaline will keep them from feeling it. They're good plays, every time.


i don't think anyone has a problem with the hard screens in general. they are just fouls. the problem is the timing of them. what's the point in laying someone out in a game that is already decided?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Who knows. Maybe KG wants to spread fear


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> Who knows. Maybe KG wants to spread fear


Whats their to fear? He's already proven he's a *****.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Last night there was a sequence when KG dove for the ball after it was knocked loose from him and Ron Artest dove in hard about 2 seconds after KG.

Guess what happened!? *HINT* it's a synonym for 0


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Last night there was a sequence when KG dove for the ball after it was knocked loose from him and Ron Artest dove in hard about 2 seconds after KG.
> 
> Guess what happened!? *HINT* it's a synonym for 0


They're on a slump. Why didn't KG try his tactics on *STEPHEN JACKSON, WILSON CHANDLER, GERALD WALLACE OR EVEN NATE ROBINSON???????*

I'm sure his amazing talent for getting in the mind of opposing players could have given the celtics the edge they needed.

What? You say if he did it to any one of the aforementioned they would have whooped his ass? Nate Robinson too? Huh, Nate Robinson, especially?

:O


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> i don't think anyone has a problem with the hard screens in general. they are just fouls. the problem is the timing of them. what's the point in laying someone out in a game that is already decided?


It's just the way he plays. He goes all-out the entire time he's on the court. He dunks just as hard, and he blocks shots just as hard. It's only natural he screens just as hard. I thought that was what everyone liked about him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Chan said:


> It's just the way he plays. He goes all-out the entire time he's on the court. He dunks just as hard, and he blocks shots just as hard. It's only natural he screens just as hard. I thought that was what everyone liked about him.


Come on, this thread was almost gone for good and then you brought it back, why?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Come on, this thread was almost gone for good and then you brought it back, why?


This is the thread that never ends. It goes on and on my friends...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't get it either.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Chan said:


> I thought that was what everyone liked about him.


They did when he was losing. But you know what they say, 'behind every successful person lies a pack of haters'. The minute he starts to achieve success, he becomes the bad guy. Thats why im just starting to ignore this garbage.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lmao, he's been a poser all his career, it has nothing to do with winning.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It has everything to do with winning.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> It has everything to do with winning.


You have your opinion, I have mine. He's always been the same caffeine addicted punk win or lose.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I remember when KG bought drinks for the entire home crowd in Minnesota then after the team won he stood on top of the scorer's table facing the crowd with a drink in his hand. KG is awesomeness.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You can have all your opinions on a player, but it comes down to one question: would you want him on your team. For Garnett, it's a resounding yes.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

If I'm going to spend max money then I'd prefer Duncan, so that answers that question.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Who the **** is talking about money.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Who the **** is talking about having him on your team?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

S2theONIC said:


> Who the **** is talking about having him on your team?












You know you would prefer him over 'Paper Soft' Gasol. Dont front.

:rotf:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

As much as I hate Celtic KG, I'd pay max money to have him and would consider myself lucky, no questions.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> You know you would prefer him over 'Paper Soft' Gasol. Dont front.
> 
> :rotf:


I guess my theory of teens graduating high school at 17-18 was wrong lol :whoknows:
Please stay on subject, we wouldn't want the 1st-round Magic to come into discussion as well. Worry about your team roster not ours. :swing:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> I guess my theory of teens graduating high school at 17-18 was wrong lol


Great one. :nada:



> Please stay on subject, we wouldn't want the 1st-round Magic to come into discussion as well. Worry about your team roster not ours.


1st round Magic? wtf is that? :thinking2:

Anyway, Im not the one acting like KG's a bad guy or like I wouldn't want him on my team. Your that guy. But please, continue to enlighten us since you have all the answers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

> *Blue Magic* Great one. :nada:


I knew you would enjoy high-school comedy, that is why I used it.





> 1st round Magic? wtf is that? :thinking2:


The 1st-round Magic is the team Detroit keeps abusing in the playoffs. Sure they made it to the 2nd-round last season, but for what? Might as well stay home if you are going to go down 4-1 like chumps.



> Anyway, Im not the one acting like KG's a bad guy or like I wouldn't want him on my team. Your that guy. But please, continue to enlighten us since you have all the answers.


There's a difference between being a punk on the court and a nice guy off the court. Furthermore, I already stated that I'd prefer Duncan, I did never say I would not want KG on my team. Lastly, what is it going to be this season 1st or 2nd round? Now I will wait for your usual profanity filled paragraph so I can laugh some more. That's why I enjoy this place, there is always humor to be read.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

KG seems to be very quit tonight.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> They did when he was losing. But you know what they say, 'behind every successful person lies a pack of haters'. The minute he starts to achieve success, he becomes the bad guy. Thats why im just starting to ignore this garbage.


Uh no. I seem to recall everyone on this board saying how great it was that KG finally got his ring after the Celtics won. And everyone talking about how deserving KG, Ray and Pierce were, etc. etc.

It's that the minute he starts to achieve success he seems to think he's the big beesnees, and starts acting like a clown. Crawling on the floor? Would he be doing that if his team weren't blowing the other team out? The hard fouls and cheap shots are all classic Garnett trademarks, but acting like a clown to humiliate his opponents? Notice how quiet he has been lately while the Celtics have been looking like a scrubs lately?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

S2theONIC said:


> KG seems to be very quit tonight.


Ha I was going to say the same. I did see him try to do one of his bumps on Lebron in the second half going up the floor. Lebron just looked at him like "get the **** out of here" and went right on with his business.

Did KG even foul anyone hard tonight? Let alone bark at them?

I think he sees guys like Lebron, Ben Wallace, and Anderson Varejao and knows his role. Hell I bet Delonte West probably scares him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Did KG even foul anyone hard tonight? Let alone bark at them?


well you have to think about the technical he got early. that kind of took away his usual goonish antics.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL...when did it get to the point where the major factor in KG's game was his goon meter? Once he won a title and you guys stopped feeling like rooting for him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

KG knows better than to talk smack and try to intimidate Ben Wallace.....even Artest doesn't try starting stuff with Big Ben.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

To be fair, I was never rooting for him, except that one year the Wolves were playing the Lakers in the first round and the refs were calling all of those crazy phantom fouls to hand the lakers the series. But aside from that, he's not a player I really care about.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> LOL...when did it get to the point where the major factor in KG's game was his goon meter? Once he won a title and you guys stopped feeling like rooting for him.


I have never rooted for him. He's always been like this.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

S2theONIC said:


> I knew you would enjoy high-school comedy, that is why I used it.


Congratulations, your just too halarious.





> The 1st-round Magic is the team Detroit keeps abusing in the playoffs. Sure they made it to the 2nd-round last season, but for what? Might as well stay home if you are going to go down 4-1 like chumps.


Yeah, that doesn't even makes any sense. Please just stop talking so much... It's for your own benifit. 



> There's a difference between being an ******* on the court and a nice guy off the court. Furthermore, I already stated that I'd prefer Duncan, I did never say I would not want KG on my team. Lastly, what is it going to be this season 1st or 2nd round? Now I will wait for your usual profanity filled paragraph so I can laugh some more. That's why I enjoy this place, there is always humor to be read.


what a lame.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Congratulations, your just too halarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the responses I expected. You are so predictable. If it's not a profanity infested reply it's a one liner. How are you a mod?
There is no way possible that I would ever listen to a kid that just got off diapers telling me to stop talking so much, save that non-sense for your 16 year old gf.
At-least I'm enjoying the day. The Celtics lost and I got a good laugh here.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i just cant hate kg. i dont know why. maybe its because he's one of the rare ones that can either make the game so much interesting with his intensity (when winning) or make a damn fool of himself (when losing), eitherway he keeps the game entertaining.


there are a couple of true type, grade a bithches in the celtics. eddie house, kendrick perkins and especially paul pierce. cant stand those 3 especially paul pierce with his flopping ways. floppers and loud mouth nobodies ruin it for me.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

S2theONIC said:


> Those are the responses I expected. You are so predictable. If it's not a profanity infested reply it's a one liner. How are you a mod?
> There is no way possible that I would ever listen to a kid that just got off diapers telling me to stop talking so much, save that non-sense for your 16 year old gf.
> At-least I'm enjoying the day. The Celtics lost and I got a good laugh here.


Whatever man, I could care less about what you have to say about me. This is a message board, where you express opinions. I never knew that anyone with a different opinion automatically had the brain of a child. According to your logic though, that's how it works. Im just glad I dont think like you. Then you start talking about the Magic randomly and dont even make sense. I never asked to be a mod on here, they came to me. Why do you even care, im just keeping it real. If they dont want me as a mod, all they have to do is say the word. It's just like that. 

I've been watching KG for years and he is the same guy. If you cant see that, then it's whatever. Hate all you want, just dont get mad when someone calls you on it. I dont know why people like you are all on his nuts. I could give too ****s if he sets a hard screen or is an ***-hole to his opponent. It's a competition, not a family re-union. If you dont understand that, than feel free to waste your energy hating him. Just dont be mad when when someone calls you on it. Your innacurate facts and weak attempt @ jokes was pretty comical to me as well. Glad to see we are both getting a good laugh.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

> Whatever man, I could care less about what you have to say about me. This is a message board, where you express opinions.


Yes it is :clap: 


> I never knew that anyone with a different opinion automatically had the brain of a child. According to your logic though, that's how it works.


Point to where I said that everyone who does not agree with me has the brain of a child? I simply stated that your responses are in pattern of a immature kid.


> Im just glad I dont think like you. Then you start talking about the Magic randomly and dont even make sense.


You're the one who brought in Gasol into the discussion, so don't get upset when I bring in the Magic, if you can go off-topic then so will I.


> I never asked to be a mod on here, they came to me. Why do you even care, im just keeping it real. If they dont want me as a mod, all they have to do is say the word. It's just like that.


That's nice. Congrats.



> I've been watching KG for years and he is the same guy. If you cant see that, then it's whatever.


That's excatly what I have previously stated, that he has been a punk all his career. So I don't know where you are trying to go with that.


> Hate all you want, just dont get mad when someone calls you on it.


lol at my opinion being hate, even though I'm not the only who see's KG for who he is. A very talented and good basketball player who just so happens to at times act like a moron on the court.


> So I dont know why people like you are all on his nuts. I could give too ****s if he sets a hard screen or is an ***-hole to his opponent. *It's a competition, not a family re-union.*


Tell that to Jarron and Jason Collins.


> If you dont understand that, than feel free to waste your energy hating him. Just dont be mad when when someone calls you on it.


lol


> Your innacurate facts and weak attempt @ jokes was pretty comical to me as well. Glad to see we are both getting a good laugh.


What's so inaccurate about what I said? 
1. That he over-loads on caffeine before games? Don't be mad at me be mad at Flip Saunders for letting it out during an interview.
2. That at times he acts like an *** on the court? I'm obviously not the only who see's it. Just look through this thread. But let me guess, it's hate right?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

S2theONIC said:


> That's excatly what I have previously stated, that he has been a punk all his career. So I don't know where you are trying to go with that.


You said he's been a 'poser' his entire career. How can one be a poser if they've been playing the same way their entire career? That's an oxymoron. 



> lol at my opinion being hate, even though I'm not the only who see's KG for who he is. A very talented and good basketball player who just so happens to at times act like a moron on the court.


You call it acting like a moron. I call it a passionate player just having fun with the game. I guess that's where we digress.



> Tell that to Jarron and Jason Collins.


Hey, you finally made a good joke. :clap:



> *What's so inaccurate about what I said?*
> 1. That he over-loads on caffeine before games? Don't be mad at me be mad at Flip Saunders for letting it out during an interview.
> 2. That at times he acts like an *** on the court? I'm obviously not the only who see's it. Just look through this thread. But let me guess, it's hate right?


No, you brought up the magic and then failed miserably by making a diss that wasn't even accurate.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> Yeah, that doesn't even makes any sense. Please just stop talking so much... It's for your own benifit.


hahahahahahaha

pot meet kettle.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KG getting shut down by Chuck Hayes!!


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> KG getting shut down by Chuck Hayes!!


People shouldn't underestimate Chuck Hayes on this point. He is a stellar defender and hustle-player -him, Artest and Battier are a tier above the others on the Rockets.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*celtics swagger is back and so is KG's!!!!*


last night's game


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> KG getting shut down by Chuck Hayes!!


The Rockets forwards and Yao did a great job on our big men as well. Gasol couldn't do anything, Yao takes up so much space and is so damn tall, lol it's hard to get anything over him to go in (unless you are Kobe )


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

gi0rdun said:


> KG getting shut down by Chuck Hayes!!



That is some nice D. 

Garnett really wanted to try and give Hayes a little payback, over and over and over again.. but no.. sorry.

Rockets Defense is top tier.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Why is KG out to get Devin Harris? I guess he's half white and under 6'6", so fits the description. :nonono: What an ***-hole.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Why is KG out to get Devin Harris? I guess he's half white and under 6'6", so fits the description. :nonono: What an ***-hole.


notice that no one even commented on that other than you.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> notice that no one even commented on that other than you.


Yeah, the irony. :lol:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Yeah, the irony. :lol:


i was referring to no one commenting on the clip at all since garnett did nothing wrong in it.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

He is a total d-bag on the court though.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> i was referring to no one commenting on the clip at all since garnett did nothing wrong in it.


lol!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i was referring to no one commenting on the clip at all since garnett did nothing wrong in it.


yeah but he opened his mouth real wide. in the eyes of kg's haters, thats a flagrant foul.


----------

